# 8 YR old AQHA Grey Gelding



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

I need honest critique on my 8yr old AQHA Olenas Impersonator Gelding he is my trick riding horse


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

He looks poorly nourished.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Hard to tell from the angle of the shots.

Do you have one from the full side and one facing you directly and one facing away from you directly that are NOT on an angle?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Needs more weight (like about 75-100 pounds). Looks a bit straight through the hocks.


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks like he needs quite a bit of weight and a lot of conditioning to get him in shape.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

His pasterns are ok, his front looks toed out but could be the pic, not a big fan of his hindquarters it's really at a slope.. Really needs some weight put on especially going into winter..


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

He and from what i can see of everyone else in the pictures could use quite a bit of weight. Pictures are hard to tell much by.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see a thin horse with a long back. He has a very nice eye however.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Can't comment on conformation because those pics aren't good enough. He does look unthrifty though; pot belly, ribs showing, lacking muscle. I'd have a vet run a fecal and see what kind of worm load he's carrying. Then, I'd look at his diet and see what needed changing. Have his teeth been done recently?


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

He's actually pretty cute. decent overall balance with a cute head and what looks like a good neck. A few faults that I can see. He looks sickle hocked, and he turns out in front. Long backed with weak coupling. 

Like others have said he needs groceries. I also think you might have a saddle fit issue, or else he is being ridden completely disengaged. Horse has huge holes behind his shoulders and in front of his withers. With that kind of back conformation keeping those muscles developed is going to be important to his long term soundness. 

I know you're a trick rider if you don't care much for technical type riding you could trying lunging or roundpenning him in side reins or even a chambon to help develop his topline.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

Pretty poor pictures! He looks like he would hold a saddle well, while you are doing your tricks.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

He does need some weight and muscling, his withers look very high to me as well as a long back. Definitely need some betters pics of him standing square at the side front and back


----------

